# Help - baths!



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi - Jazz is 16 weeks and she loves her little walks however with in this weather often gets filthy - I can't imagine over these wetter months not washing her once a week - I have the proper puppy shampoo etc - am I in the wrong? Also - any suggestions re a lovely smelling puppy shampoo would be greatly received x


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a very
fluffy 4 month old (today) that gets bladdered on our woodland walks every day twice a day. I have to admit I caved in and invested in an Equafleece dog suit, it is BRILLIANT all I have to wash now are his lower paws and a little of the undercarriage and leaves me with a clean pup and clean house as it used to be a nightmare from getting him into the house then trying to get him upstairs etc. 
I have bought three really good shampoo's and my favourite by far is this one it smells and feels gorgeous  can't keep my hands of him 

http://www.mrslobberchops.com/store/p33/SCRUFFYCHOPS_shampoo_and_conditioner_together.html

Tropiclean is good as well 

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...views&ei=XjwNVePQE4XkaIjugZAK&ved=0CGYQpiswAA

and I also tried this one which is my least favourite but is still a very good one for them and smells nice.

http://shop.teamcockapoo.com/epages/es151480.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es151480/Products/OGGY003


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for getting back to me!! I was just worried that I was over washing her! I try to stick to road/pavements if weather very wet but it's unfair to keep her from having a good run sometimes despite weather so she has been having a bath once a week (she has a lot of hair lol but is due a first cut in 2 weeks which may help!) 

I was looking at scruffy chops - couldn't see a puppy one - are they on for pups too? X Also do you dilute this stuff a bit at a time and store in another bottle - or have I got the wrong end of the stock lol. Sorry for so many questions!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know little about bathing dogs because I am strictly old school, so we bathe him once a year if he needs it or not.  We always heard bathing plays havoc with their natural oils, coat water proofing etc...plus in the warmer weather he swims multiple times every day. We just pen Rufus in the mud room til he's dry and then brush him out. Unless he rolls in a dead fish it works like a charm.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ha - that would be perfect - unfortunately small house so she turns my living room or kitchen into a "mud room!!"


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Olly is the same proper outdoor pup and he gets filthy I mean really really bad there's about 1/2inch of mood left behind in the bath, so I wash him/shower twice a day with just water and once a fortnight with shampoo conditioner etc. 
Slobberchops is 98.9% natural so excellent for all dogs and would be perfect for your lil treasure


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am fairly old school too and Chance (lab cross) has had just the one bath since I have had her 

Molly however works on a sliding scale 

Around once every 5-6 weeks she gets a full bath, dry with the hairdryer and trim.

Mucky walks she gets dunked in a sink with water (usually just her bottom half which is particularly mucky) and then dried with a towel and spends the rest of drying time on a towel on my lap or in front of the fire

Less mucky walks we just allow the muck to dry and comb it out later.

I also keep her coat pretty short which means we are able to comb out a fair bit of the muck higher up and most walks it is just her legs really which need her dunking in a sink


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks guys - hmmm think I could try rinsing with just water x she's getting her 1st cut in 2 weeks which will help I think!! I will order some of that shampoo u suggested too - thank you x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am in theory old school too... but Kiki and Dot are capable of collecting more muck than several water buffalo would be happy with 
Inzi never has a bath - a swim in the sea or a rollick through dew damp meadow grass, but no bath.... unless she has rolled in something truly unforgivable and even then she only has a wash of the ponky area with a hose in the garden.

Far too often with the muck monsters I scoop up one under either arm as we come through the door and march straight upstairs and deposit them in the bath. They are resigned, they make no effort to escape. However I only rinse them off with the shower (I should think my drains are full of mud and then blast them dry.
About once a month I do wash and condition them ... it makes combing through their coats easier. Unfortunately Kiki is almost bound to find some foxy poo to roll in the day after she has had a proper wash -


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks marzi - I genuinely never considered rinsing rather than washing - will definitely go down this route xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Tropiclean puppy shampoo is lovely, it rinses out easily! It's smells of coconut but not too overpowering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear is almost 6 months old and he has only had a bath once. The vet and breeder both told us you should not give cockapoos a bath more than once a month because it strips them of their natural oils and can cause very dry skin, leading to excessive scratching, which can lead to shedding. I live in the country (in Canada, so there is a big "thaw" happening outdoors right now), and when Bear has a big run around we just rub him down with a towel so he's not sopping wet and tracking mud everywhere. You could use rubber booties and a raincoat on walks if you don't want to deal with that, or you can buy puppy wipes that remove mud/dirt. If you absolutely need to give her a bath every week, I would recommend you don't use shampoo, so her skin and coat are taken care of.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeh I am pretty much old school too and did not bath my dogs until I owned a cockapoo!!!the muck clings to their coats and I feel it doesn't brush out like dogs that shed he gets proper filthy as I love to see him running around no matter what the weather so I ended up just putting him in the bath then hosing him down ,just legs and underneath not shampooing him everytime as he would have ending up getting shampooed every day !


----------

